

Box.net Turns Down $500 Million Offer - rdamico
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/15/box-net-500m-offer/

======
prayag
If DropBox is being valued at >3-4 Billion, it only seems fair that Box.Net
which is a legitimate competitor to Dropbox and has a strong presence in the
enterprise world would fancy itself at atleast a Billion Dollar valuation.

